
Honorlock Application Privacy Policy [pdf] - andutu
https://honorlock.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Honorlock_App_Privacy_Policy_032020.pdf
======
jki275
Fuck these people. And fuck the colleges that force their students to use
them.

relevant portions:

In an ongoing effort to better understand our users and our App, we might
analyze the Information in aggregate, anonymous form in order to operate,
maintain, manage, and improve the App, and for benchmarking purposes. This
aggregate information does not identify any individual personally. We may
share this aggregate data with our affiliates, agents, business partners, and
third parties. We may also disclose aggregated user statistics in order to
describe our products and Services to current and prospective business
partners and to other third parties for other lawful purposes.

• We may employ other companies and individuals to perform functions on our
behalf. Examples may include Inspectlet for providing Secondary Device
activity detection and recording, and other third parties to provide marketing
assistance, billing and payment processing, and customer service. These other
companies will have access to the Information only as necessary to perform
their functions and to the extent permitted by law.

• In the event of a corporate sale, merger, reorganization, sale of assets,
dissolution, or similar event, the Information may be part of the transferred
assets.

